
Ask HN: Living with a Jail Breaked iPhone - ToFab123
I look easy enough to jail break an iPhone, which I consider, so I can install the cydia appstore.<p>I have not been able to find any articles regarding the daily life with a jail broken IPhone.<p>Except for obvious security implications, what is your experience doing this.
Have your phone become unstable? Does it stop working each time apple push an update. Anything you would like to share in this regard?
======
ksaj
I extended the life of my iPad 2 by jail breaking. I can't say for the updates
since Apple stopped updating it. It only very recently truly gave up the
ghost, so that is one positive.

The negatives: You _must_ re-ailbreak at each upgrade because the
vulnerabilities they exploit change by definition between versions.

A lot of the time, the jailbreak fails and you simply restart and do it again.
Perfectly fine if you are patient enough to put up with a 15 minute boot
cycle.

Eventually it makes you hyper-averse to anything that might cause a reboot -
updates and battery drains are dreadful.

And after an update, there is no guarantee that a newer jailbreak will work. o
all your cydia-installed apps won't work until you get it jailbroken again.

Sooo, jailbreak for the novelty. Bu be aware the caveats can very easily mak
it totally not worthwhile. It did keep my iPad alive and usable for years, but
there was nothing smooth about the process.

Of course, ymmv. There are people out there that probably find cydia to be
awesome in every regard.

